# Ноющая боль в пятке



## Алексей1183 (18 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте. Три дня назад, утром проснувшись, почувствовал неприятные ощущения в левой пятке при ходьбе. Целый день провел на ногах, боль не проходила и к вечеру стала сильнее. Не то, чтобы боль резкая, но очень неприятная.  При надавливании пальцем на пятку возникает боль. Только непонятно в центре пятки или ближе к наружной стороне стопы. Когда лежишь боли нет, но вот стоит встать сразу появляется и чем больше дольше на ногах, тем сильнее ноет. Ногу нигде не ударял, обувь не менял. За день до этого почувствовал как онемели несколько пальцев на этой же ноге. Очень удивился, помассировал руками, вроде прошло. Нужен совет, что делать дальше.


----------



## Александра1981 (18 Мар 2018)

Здравствуйте, почитайте в интернете про подошвенный фасциит. Похоже?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2018)

Правильно.
И невралгия Мортона.
К врачу надо.


----------



## Viktor09 (19 Мар 2018)

Эта боль от крестца.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Мар 2018)

Склонны от пятки.


----------



## Алексей1183 (23 Мар 2018)

Уже в принципе все прошло, не знаю даже идти к доктору или нет. Пятка болела около пяти дней. Резких болей за это время не было, терпимая ноющая боль при ходьбе, если не наступать на ногу ничего не болело. Впоследствии неприятные ощущения в пятке немного стали исчезать и стала ныть вся стопа. Как будто я прошел очень много км, и нога ноет от усталости, потом ноющая боль стала отдавать вверх по ноге в сторону колена, а потом стихло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Мар 2018)

Вот и хорошо.
Стельки и гимнастика.


----------



## Алексей1183 (25 Мар 2018)

Спасибо большое.


----------

